# Need some help with canister filters and tubing...



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Okay so I run my canister filter for the first time and it was a fail. The out tube from the canister came out of the machine and made my carpet wet. Thankfully I stopped it before any major issues.

My question: when tightening a canister filter tubes to the nozzle, do you push the tube as far back as the threads and then screw it in place? Or only to the flat end and screw it in place?

The first time when it burst I'm assuming I didn't push the tube far back enough and the water pressure burst it out

Edit: it’s a MARINELAND C220


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

What brand and model canister filter?


----------



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry I should’ve included it at the start. It’s a marineland c220.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have never used that brand but google images looks like any other canister filter, you just back the nut as much as you an closest to the canister head, insert the tube over the barb as much as you can but not over the threads and screw the nut upwards towards the tubing. Maybe you over tightened it? and it squeezed the tubes too much. It doesn't have to by crazy tight just a little resistance is enough.


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

i zip tie any connections also....for my piece of mind...i've had an eheim spray bar pop off and dump 60gs of water in my basement....never want that to happen again...


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi MrMegaGamerz,





 skip ahead to 10:47 for the issue I think you are talking about.

And any advice on redundancy is worth taking!

HTH

Jackie


----------

